# Winning method of photographing pens



## MartinPens

I've gotten a few PM's asking about my methods of photographing pens since submitting a winning photo in the bash Photo Challenge.

My method is not a cheap route and there are many who take stunning photos without a light tent and with a point and shoot digital. But this is my method for what it's worth.

I use a Canon 20D and a Canon 100mm fixed lens. (sometimes I use the standard 50mm with good results)

I use the ExpoDisc for light metering and the Alzo Digital 2 lamp setup with their tent. I always use a tripod and I always use a timer for shutter release. Below are some great links for how this is done. Alzo has some great learning resources for lighting and metering.

I upload to my system with Adobe Lightroom and export from Lightroom.

Like I've said.... there are many other ways to get good photos. I've chosen this route and have spent the money. It is consistent and I can shoot a photo and go straight to upload with little to no changes in exposure or sharpness. My biggest problem is dust and dog hair!! (I have two dogs). If I could do this in a vacuum (I'm kidding here) it would eliminate the need for any correction at all. 

Here are some links. Hope this helps in some way. Happy shooting!!

Alzo tent and light setup
http://alzodigital.com/online_store/alzo_300_2light_tent_kit.htm

How to set up objects/ lights and meter with -/+ exposure.
http://alzodigital.com/photo_guide/tent_application_guide_white_background.htm

White balance with the ExpoDisc
http://www.expoimaging.com/product-detail.php?cat_id=1&product_id=2&keywords=ExpoDisc_Neutral

p.s. If you are as OCD as I am - and don't mind overkill - you can check out this article on Mirror Lockup for a truely crisp focus. (The reason this isn't really necessary is because the forum doesn't allow a high resolution upload. But I'm used to producing prints for Graphic Design publishing and they have a really high standard when it comes to sharp product photos)

http://www.slrphotographyguide.com/camera/settings/mirror-lockup.shtml

Have fun

Regards, Martin


----------



## seamus7227

Thanks for sharing that info Martin!


----------



## NewLondon88

Nice writeup!
do you like those lights? I've look at them before, wasn't too sure
how stable they would be.

Graphics publishing, huh? Too bad you're not closer. You could take a
Fujix printer off my hands.


----------



## 76winger

Great info Martin. Thanks!


----------



## MartinPens

*stability*



NewLondon88 said:


> Nice writeup!
> do you like those lights? I've look at them before, wasn't too sure
> how stable they would be.
> 
> Graphics publishing, huh? Too bad you're not closer. You could take a
> Fujix printer off my hands.


 
Sorry I didn't see this sooner. Forgot to subscribe to the thread.
These lights are very stable in terms of long life. They are very low heat bulbs, so they last a long time. Alzo has a write up on them.  I had one light go out and I emailed Also. They had me send it back, shipping on them, and send me a new one at no charge. They are specific temperature lights which allow me to meter and get accurate colors.

Sorry you got stuck with a Fujix printer. : )

Martin


----------



## NewLondon88

MartinPens said:


> Sorry you got stuck with a Fujix printer. : )



LOL I think I paid $22,000 for my first one, $16,500 for the second one
(trade show demo) and this one only has a few hundred prints on it.
stunning photos .. but nobody wants prints anymore.


----------



## MartinPens

That's a nice printer! I have a guy in town who does prints for me and I'm pretty sure It's the same or similar printer. I recognize the name as one of the printer profiles I use.  You need to find yourself a photography club. When I was in a club we would have contests and shows and we still all looked for printers that would make us a good deal.  And you have how many of these? !

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## NewLondon88

I'm down to just the one. I used to do retouching for some photographers
and magazines in NYC when I was there, and this is what they preferred for
proofing. 
This is a photographic printer (writes to silver halide material) but uses only
distilled water so no chemicals to worry about or dispose of.
Cost per print is the issue. Donor material is about $800/roll, photo paper
is cheap enough. There's about $2k in materials here.. I can't get half of 
that for the printer WITH the materials!


----------



## MartinPens

Yeah, I think that thing is your friend for life! : )   I think I was confusing it with another printer.  I have two printer profiles I work with and I get the names confused all the time. Good think Photoshop remembers them or I would be toast.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## NewLondon88

MartinPens said:


> Good think Photoshop remembers them or I would be toast.



LOL .. true.. I have to go to File > Print to look up the printers when I
need to buy inks, toners etc. Have bought the wrong ones too many
times, and for inkjets that means taking out a 2nd mortgage..


----------



## MartinPens

Noritzu, Fujitzu, something like that. One of those may be a martial art.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## NewLondon88

MartinPens said:


> Noritzu, Fujitzu, something like that. One of those may be a martial art.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner



Noritsu.. Japanese photo processing equipment. Fujitsu is different than
the Fujix, though. Fujix is Fuji Film, Fuji Xerox et al. I've had Noritsu equip
though. That's what I learned on.
Sorry.. I just realized how far off topic I pulled this thread!


----------



## MartinPens

I have helped carry it away with you. : )

I hope this thread is helpful to others.  Like I said to begin with, this is not a cheap method, but it is satisfying to get great results with great tools and I have a passion for photography and enjoy the setup.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

